# Hydro???



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm surprised there aren't any threads on using Hydro to generate power. If you have a small stream it's very easy to generate as much power as a solar setup or wind power. It also doesn't have the problems with wind and hail that solar and wind have. Is there anyone else beside me using hydro for emergency power?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It will not work if the water turns to ice,, wind , solar will work winter .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're using such a setup, then I have a question.
What are you using to convert the water to electricity for storage?
My knowledge is limited, but I assume it's something like a generator with a turbine.
Can a system like that be maintained during a SHTF situation?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you are using a spill way from a private pond you can do it. Even a small stream on your property is considered a "navigable waterway" and is owned by the state. They will be very unhappy if you dam it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't have a nearby stream; I use unemployed college graduates for off-grid power.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If the water flows you may have trouble with anything you do to impede the flow - read build a dam.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I had the thought of setting up a watermill but felt it would be unethical, because I am bulk billed for my water usage and I could run a constant stream from my intake to my drain, but it wouldn't be fair to the municipality, even though I am billed a bulk price and I don't use a lot of water. It would be unethical to abuse this, I'm not big on water use waste though. Really I wouldn't even need electricity if I did this. It would be interesting to see how many watts could be generated, and if it could be used to heat. As the temerature of the line is likely always above 0 it would likely provide heating to atleast 1 or so degrees celcius. 32 etc.. f.

Not sure what pressure setting the intake is at but I am guesing that setting matched with water in gravity when combined with the efficiency of the wheel determine how many watts would be generated.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Works easy enough to do but power out put would be low in most case. Illegal just about every where. But can't hurt to know how to do and have the equipment ready . Post STHF who will care if it is illegal.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Water turbine power calculator in the middle of this page. You have top scroll down some to see it.
Water Wheel Electricity

With a great site hydro power is the cheapest electricity around but most people don't have a good hydro site.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

What I have is a pond feeding into a pond into the stream on the back of my property. Total fall is roughly 100ft, 8' of fall from the last pond to the location of the waterwheel. Water runs almost all year. I have a 2' tall waterwheel between a pair of shielded pillow block bearings. The axle extends out and has an automotive style 40# flywheel attached to it. This drives another axle into another flywheel. This flywheel drives an automotive alternator at roughly 3000rpm. It requires the waterwheel turn at 20RPM. As to after a long term SHTF, we will drop a valved spill way into the pond to pick up water below the freeze line. It does require a push start on the first flywheel after that it runs fine.

The automotive alternator doesn't require a governor and the dual flywheels dampen load changes.

Like Smitty says post SHTF who cares.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

With a drop of 100 feet it seems to me that (if the volume of water is sufficient) you could create a LOT
of power. That drop will give you much more potential output (electrical) than the 8 foot drop you are
using presently. Logistics may preclude that happening. Maybe run a hydraulic ram water pump too! 

I'm jealous!

Grim


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

100' of head (drop) and 100 gpm (gallons per minute) will produce 1038 watts or about 25 KWHs a day. 750 KWHs a month. This is about how much my fairly efficient home uses (my annual average). 
wish I had a good hydro site.


----------

